# Reynolds "Handi-Vac"



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Susan bought one of these while I was in Greenville, MS...Walfart for $9.99 +tx


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

We have one also & for $10 I was impressed!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (5/6/2008)*We have one also & for $10 I was impressed!


Works good for what the two of us need from day to day and so easy to pull out and use. Did 3 of 4 fillet mignons in about 2 minutes..time out of the drawer to time in.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what I've been using for all of my fish for the last 3 months or so. They have the bigger bags too. My only complaint is that sometimes it's hard to get the suction setup properly so that it starts vacuuming all the air out. Other than that, it is truly a great setup. Since it's my first exposure to the wonderful world of vacuum bagging, I'll probably upgrade to a quality one once this one craps out or I throw it across the kitchen when I can't get the seal to start.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

We also have a full size vacuum sealer, but use the hand held for doing just a couple things. We use the regular one if we are putting up a lot of stuff because it can be pretty aggravating at times. But for soing a few things at a time it's pretty good.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are they worth it?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 581<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">VACUUM BAGGING ON THE CHEAP<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Package your fish and flatten the package for faster freezing. Squeeze as much air as possible; then zip the bag closed except for one corner. Insert a small diameter drinking straw or coffee stirrer into this corner and suck the rest of the air out of the bag while maintaining a seal in the corner of the bag with thumb and forefinger. When all of the air is removed, slip out the straw and complete the zip in one motion.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*******************************[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A real plus for this method is you can use standard Zip-Loc plastic bags. Bags with the sealport aren't cheap and not as easy to find.[/B]


----------

